

Show HN: Glitter.js a library for dynamic css text effects - LoSboccacc
https://cdn.rawgit.com/lookcast/Glitter.js/62641a5f346faa2894673ecef55dcf7714ba73a8/index.html

======
fiatjaf
That's very nice. Would do very well as an app in
[http://eager.io/](http://eager.io/).

